# Recommendations for Wood Stain for Deck



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Time to pressure wash & stain my deck so just wondering what you'all have used in the past & would recommend for my deck.

It's roughly 24' x 20' (14' at the narrowest point) and made from pressure treated lumber. 2 years old. Looking for a semi-transparent stain probably, but not set in stone on this.

Thanks in advance.

Anthony


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Anthony:

My wife and I stained our fence with BEHR solid deck and fence stain from Home Depot. It's about $41.00 for a 4 litre bucket. It's been a year and the fence looks great. It's says it guaranteed for 25 years but I highly doubt that. If it last 5 to 10 years and I have to do it again that's good enough. We got the solid colour because it seems to last longer that the transparent or semi transparent. Just my opinion. Behr Premium solid colour deck fence and siding weatherproofing wood stain. This link takes you to the Home Depot home page

http://www.homedepot.ca/webapp/wcs/...ode+matchallpartial&Ntx=mode+matchall&recN=51 4294965117&N=0&Ntk=P_PartNumber


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I also used the Behr for our fence. But I used semi-transparent, and it doesn't cover the green colouring of the pressure treated wood very well, so if you were to go this route, go with solid like catgoldfish.


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

We used Sikkens for our deck, fence, trellaces, and our front door and have been more than happy with it


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Sikkens is excellent. Behr is okay, but tends to fail on horizontal surfaces that are not covered on all faces by stain. As your boards take on moisture (ineivtable during our winter), the moisture will migrate through and lift the stain, near the end. By coating the whole decking board, you resist the penetration in the beginning. Since the deck is already built, it's hard to stain the underside well. Benjamin Moore has a semi permeable stain that allows moisture to move through (breath) without lifting the stain. Also, wait until the green fades in the pressure treated, then stain it.


Just my opinion and I am not a painter


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hammer said:


> Also, wait until the green fades in the pressure treated, then stain it.


That's what I'm doing with my stairs, but man I had to stare at the ugly green for a whole year.


----------



## Karen (Apr 22, 2010)

I tend to agree with Hammer on the Behr solid. Great for fences, not so hot for deck. I did my deck 3 years ago with Behr solid stain and it needs to be redone, but I did the fence 'bout 8 years ago, looks great other than the top horizontal board needs to be done.


----------



## reegsr (Feb 16, 2011)

Actually Cabot has a perfect stain that varies from solid, semi-transparent, and transparent. I wrote a little article if you'd like to have a quick read :http://www.decksandfencesbyryan.com/blog/deck-staining-101 - Good luck I hope it helps!


----------

